# Selling Lenses to Adorama Used Store



## DeadPixel (May 11, 2012)

Howdy All,

I was wondering if anyone had experience with selling any lenses to the Adorama used store? I looked at it but saw they wanted contact info and so forth (not willing to share that) to get a quote.

Im sure they offer less than you can get through private party sales, but the whole lack of dealing with craigs list or e-bay has a certain allure since i don't have to worry about bad payment, etc. 

How much below private party sales value do they offer?

Thanks!
DeadPixel


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Their process is to offer no more than 70% of current retail value for used equipment. Nothing near what you can get thru a private sale on CL ot net on e-bay (after their fees), but that is the compromise between the "speed and convenience" of dealing with them (their sales pitch).


You will definitely not get top dollar for your gear at either Adorama or B&H.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 11, 2012)

It depends on the demand of the lens that you're trying to sell. I tried selling an ef-s 17-55mm f/2.8 IS in excellent shape. They list used lenses of that condition for 800+. They told me they had dozens of that lens, and the the prices were soft, so they offered me much less than 70% retail value. They said they rated it as E/E+ but then offered me 70% off a value of 750 = 525. I had them send it back and sold it on Ebay for about 750 net after listing fees, shipping etc. YMMV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2012)

You can try KEH, com, but, if you are not willing to divulge who you are, I doubt you will have much luck selling to a dealer. They are required to have the information for IRS and for police records, in case something turns out to be stolen.


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (May 11, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> They told me they had dozens of that lens, and the the prices were soft, so they offered me much less than 70% retail value.


I've dealt with them over the years. I think they say that to everyone about everything. It's there job to spend as little as possible for your gear.


----------



## DeadPixel (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys - all that was said makes sense.

Mt. Spokane - not opposed giving the info it their values are reasonable or if I'm actually going to sell to them - but I'd be nice to be able to get a quote before sharing that. I just dont want to be on one more mailing list loading my inbox and mailbox up with flyers and junk everyday.

DeadPixel


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 11, 2012)

B&H has an online quoting system that you can use. Follow the prompts to "sell equipment".


----------



## Helen Oster (May 11, 2012)

DeadPixel said:


> # I'd be nice to be able to get a quote before sharing that. I just dont want to be on one more mailing list loading my inbox and mailbox up with flyers and junk everyday.


We need your contact details to be able to give you an estimate! I can assure you that simply giving us your details for this purpose will not end up in you receiving unwanted emails; the sign up procedure for these is quite separate from other business that we do.

If you go ahead with getting an estimate and have any concerns or queries, you are most welcome to email me directly: [email protected]

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## emag (May 11, 2012)

Two other sites to consider.... fredmiranda(dot)com and astromart(dot)com. Astromart is geared more towards astronomy, but good lenses and bodies are bought and sold all the time. I've had good experiences with both. Selling to Adorama, B&H or KEH is like trading in your car at the dealership - they're in business to make money. For the convenience of (to you) deal and done, they are of course going to have to lowball, they have to then turn the item around. There is also the option of donation to a charity for tax purposes.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2012)

DeadPixel said:


> Thanks Guys - all that was said makes sense.
> 
> Mt. Spokane - not opposed giving the info it their values are reasonable or if I'm actually going to sell to them - but I'd be nice to be able to get a quote before sharing that. I just dont want to be on one more mailing list loading my inbox and mailbox up with flyers and junk everyday.
> 
> DeadPixel



Just a suggestion.
Set up one (or more) web mail accounts.....use them as 'throw away' accounts...

I have many of these I use for the sole purpose of registering for things, or entering contests, etc...that require an email, but I don't want my 'main' one I use for friends or business clogged up with spam.

They are free and quick to set up....so, if you want to do stuff like you described and be somewhat incognito, thats a simple way to do it.

If you want to be anon. and untraceable, that can be done too, but you gotta jump through a few more hoops, and use things like multiple bounce mixmaster remailers....but that's overkill for what you're talking about.

HTH,

C


----------



## tara (May 11, 2012)

I have sold one. They are honest people for in terms of pay but you will not get top dollars

Here are mine -
Brand new price of lens that time : $1500
Used price in the market as per them : $1200
They will give 70% of Used price that is : 70% of $1200 = $840 (I got )

Good luck.


----------



## DigitalDivide (May 12, 2012)

I have not tried selling to Adorama, but I had a good experience selling some of my old Bronica gear to KEH. The items I sold were lenses for the ETRSi system. They were in very good condition, but they were E-series lenses rather than the more desirable PE series.

KEH sends their buyers out to cities around the US to purchase equipment. They had one of these sessions scheduled at a hotel in my area, so I took a bunch of gear along. I had previously obtained quotes for this gear through their website, but visiting the buyer in person meant I could get a firm quote right away without having to mail it in and hope they agreed with my assessment of the condition, and I didn't have to pay for shipping at all.

I was pleasantly surprised to be offered _more _than the web quotes, and I accepted immediately. There is a reasonably healthy market for used Bronica equipment, but I wouldn't have said the items I was selling were particularly sought after so I was very pleased with this result. Of course KEH will resell my stuff for more than they paid me, since they are in the business of making money. But I judged that any potential I lost for getting a higher price through a private sale was more than offset by this hassle-free experience and the risk of not getting what I expected. I should note that KEH declined to make an offer for my 1990 point-and-shoot Olympus film camera due to the low value and lack of demand.

One thing to remember is that KEH is primarily a used equipment dealer, and it is in their interest to pay fair prices to acquire new stock. Used equipment is a much smaller and less important aspect of Adorama's and B&H's business, so they may not have the same incentive.


----------



## trendeast (May 13, 2012)

I got from Adorama an online quote of $700 for my Leica lens, after the lens was sent to them I was only offered $400. For the online quotation I sent them detailed photos of the actual item. The whole process from when I sent the lens to after I got it back in the mail took 10-14 days. 

If you want a no hassle sale I would recommend B&H or KEH instead.


----------



## revup67 (May 13, 2012)

I know you mentioned Craigs list, but I've had excellent success with this. In my ad only claiming cash (no checks, I always meet in a public place of my choice and during daylight hours). I usually pick in front of my bank where there is a security guard and I get right in a deposit the cash. I've never had a problem using this method, I always get top dollar (within $50 of what I have paid) . Sold 3 lenses this way. Only downside is you need to repost your ad about once a week until it sells.

All of these stores need to make a profit above what you sell it to them for so you will always get much less. Then they have to sell it for below what the "new price is" as would be expected. Much like selling jewelry to a jewelry store. Ebay and Amazon will ding you for about 20% overall so that may be slightly better.


----------



## helpful (May 13, 2012)

I have sold two cameras and some lenses to Adorama. I made the mistake of sending them several items at one time.

They told me they didn't "want" some of the items, and yet offered me $1,000 for all of them. I had given them a list of everything before sending them my items, and they said they wanted all of it, and offered a estimate of $1,900 to $2,100.

I held them to their word about sending the items back, and they started to act reluctant, and got some managers. Finally they quoted me a price on each individual item, and I accepted three of their prices (D90 for $450, 50mm f/1.4 for $175, etc., all in mint condition). They really did a good job of making me think that these were the best prices I could get, about $25 under what they could re-sell them for. (Ridiculous! I think I saw my exact same D90 on sale at their website for $800 the next day). They did send me back one camera and one lens.

I ended up getting $950 for about two-thirds of my stuff, but I could have received at least $500 more on Craigslist. That was before I had tried Craigslist.

I have since sold an equivalent lens for $100 more, an equivalent camera body for $250 more, etc.
I would never use Adorama again to sell my used equipment to.

Regardless of where you sell your used equipment, to be successful, you must be willing to give the buyer a good bargain. I see so many posts on the bulletin boards of big companies of people trying to sell their cars, cameras, etc., for MORE than what they paid for them long before. That's goofy. Even if I have something brand new to sell, if I changed my mind for example, I still take off at least 10% from what I paid just as the "price" of my own stupidity for buying something I didn't need, and a courtesy to the purchaser, no matter how good of a deal I got originally.


----------



## dturano (May 13, 2012)

I think most dealers gear is hit or miss on used purchase prices, its only normal, they have to take it in and make it worth there while. I watch paw stars (which i hear is fixed) and cringe, "why didn't they just leave and sell it on ebay or CL" and "Wow there is a lot of civil war guns in the dessert and other rare $&#38;#*" 

I recently sold a 24-70mm f/2.8 L to cameta camera, my local camera dealer, i was purchasing some new gear, i had a number in my head as rock bottom on CL I would accept, they offered me a fair price, i can't remember exactly but was happy. I got some real low ball offers on CL. I was happy with the deal and put as a discount for funds I was already planning to allocate towards new gear. There was a guy at the same time selling a 17-55mm and a 7d and got offered a really low deal, i was shocked, even if the 7d sells low used market today, they 17-55mm is a solid lens i assumed held its value. I think the combo offer was lower than what i got for the used 24-70mm, cameta sells used gear but also is a huge ebay vendor, they price used stuff very well and pay good prices. 

I always try CL and usually make more with ebay but hate the hassel, although with paypal payment popping up at local stores I may reconsider. 

Do a test list of a 5d mark II or 7d, and you will see CL or at least the used market is very dead. Fredmiranda seems to be a good outlet but i never used them.

I posted a 7d and got several offers from $400-$600, I know have a backup body


----------



## Helen Oster (May 13, 2012)

helpful said:


> ......they quoted me a price on each individual item, and I accepted three of their prices (D90 for $450, 50mm f/1.4 for $175, etc., all in mint condition). ......I think I saw my exact same D90 on sale at their website for $800 the next day).



Our turnaround isn't that fast - all items go to be inspected by a minimum of 2 people for grading purposes, cleaning and packaging, before they are posted onto the website. The pictures that you see are stock photos provided by the manufacturers.
We receive several hundred items for evaluation every single day, and there are currently 25 - 26,000 used items in our distribution center right now.



helpful said:


> ......I would never use Adorama again to sell my used equipment to.



I was really very sorry to read of your experience, and do understand why you would be reluctant to consider trading with Adorama in the future.
I can't ID your transaction from the information you have given. If you would like to email me: [email protected] with your transaction number I will certainly go over the figures and check whether an error was made.

Just a note about why selling to Adorama is never going to achieve the same results as selling privately:
we cover the cost of customers mailing their gear in for evaulation (and sending it back if we can't agree a price); time taken for repairs / servicing / cleaning; warehousing & advertising; our 30 day returns period - and on most gear, a 6-month warranty.
On the plus side, if you trade up, then you can offset the sum offered by Adorama against a new item - for tax purposes.


----------

